# عجووز ـــــــــــ والبلاك بيري



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

لايفوتكم كيف حاطه الجوال بعيونها علشان تشووف اوضح








تــقــووووووووول:
لا يخدعك شيب الشعر ياحبيبي

 


الروح خضراء

 والمشاااعر نديه
يااابو سعد

 ياليت لك رقم بي بي 

حتى نسوووولف كل صبح وعشيه




​


----------



## جوو الرياض (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عجووز ـــــــــــ والبلاك بيري*

ههههه زي ماقلت ساابقااا اتعب مع الكفر 

لوونه نايس ههههه

ثانكس دانه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عجووز ـــــــــــ والبلاك بيري*



جوو الرياض قال:


> ههههه زي ماقلت ساابقااا اتعب مع الكفر
> 
> لوونه نايس ههههه
> 
> ثانكس دانه


 
:sm11::sm11::sm11:
الله يفشل عدووك
متى قلته ساابقا ههههههههههه


----------

